
Introducing Realm React Native - porsager
https://realm.io/news/introducing-realm-react-native/
======
kristiandupont
I think this is a very exciting match for both eco systems. I look forward to
seeing where it will go.

------
bleonard
Congrats to the team. We've been really happy trying it out. It's a drop-in
replacement for the standard flux pattern.

------
quotewall
What about PhoneGap? Seems weird to support React Native but not PhoneGap.

~~~
timanglade
Hi, Tim from Realm here. We actually rely on a custom C++ core, which means we
have to support each JavaScript engine separately. We completed support for
JavaScriptCore first, which React Native uses on both iOS & Android. To
support PhoneGap / Cordova we’d need to support V8, which will be close to as
much work as supporting JSC in the first place. We’re looking forward to
getting it done though! [https://github.com/realm/realm-
js/issues/261](https://github.com/realm/realm-js/issues/261) Beyond that we
were quite excited about the architectural decisions behind React Native and
the emerging community around it, so we figured it’d be a good place to start
that lined up very well with our own goals!

------
jchrisa
If you are interested in React Native and Couchbase Lite, here's a tutorial
for Android [1] and notes for iOS [2]

[1] [http://blog.couchbase.com/2015/november/getting-started-
with...](http://blog.couchbase.com/2015/november/getting-started-with-react-
native-android-and-couchbase-lite)

[2]
[https://gist.github.com/jchris/3c32524577deff3d69aa](https://gist.github.com/jchris/3c32524577deff3d69aa)

------
drew22huthut
Awesome news, thanks for showing support for RN!

------
arijun
It's too bad that Realm's core technology isn't open source, it would be
interesting to see what other immutable databases (e.g. Datomic) would do with
the ideas they've come up with. Also grafting Datascript onto Realm for a
datalog competitor to sqlite would be sweet.

------
grandalf
Does anyone know the actual queries that are used in the benchmark comparison?

~~~
timanglade
There’s a link in the caption to the code: [https://github.com/realm/realm-
js/tree/master/examples/React...](https://github.com/realm/realm-
js/tree/master/examples/ReactNativeBenchmarks)

------
brind
Is this usable with electron / nodewebkit apps ?

~~~
brmunk
Not out of the box at the moment. But it would technically be possible to do.
Feel free to post a suggestion to [https://github.com/realm/realm-
js/issues](https://github.com/realm/realm-js/issues) so we can see the
interest.

------
grandalf
can it be used as a simple key/value store?

~~~
patrickrogers
Patrick from Realm here. Realm _can_ be used as a key-value store using our
primary keys but at the moment it does expect a fixed schema (all of the keys
can be optional though). It’d be trivial for us to relax that requirement and
we do have dynamic APIs that allows this on Swift/Objective-C/Java. That said,
there’s a lot more Realm can do that a K/V store can’t such as query
efficiently on arbitrary properties, link objects in a graph, and more. Does
that answer your question?

~~~
grandalf
Yes -- is there a doc about the graph semantics?

~~~
timanglade
You can add any object as a property of another object, and access them via
dot notation: [https://realm.io/docs/react-native/latest/#object-
properties](https://realm.io/docs/react-native/latest/#object-properties)

You can probably find some more advanced examples in our Swift docs
[https://realm.io/docs/swift/latest/#relationships](https://realm.io/docs/swift/latest/#relationships)

We’re barely scratching the surface of this in our query language, which is
heavily NSPredicate-inspired, but we might add more OpenCypher-ish features in
the future. (And we’d greatly appreciate concrete use-cases or anything else
you can share in a GitHub issue to help us prioritize development)
[https://github.com/realm/realm-js/issues](https://github.com/realm/realm-
js/issues)

~~~
grandalf
Sounds interesting!

